# zum Spanisch lernen / zum Spanisch Lernen / zum Spanischlernen



## davlar

Hola a todos,

Por aquí ando nuevamente dando guerra...

- Die besten Apps zum Spanisch lernen.

A ver si alguien me puede explicar por favor esta construcción. Yo crei que este tipo de estructuras con "zu" se usa el verbo nominalizado, por ejemplo: zum Essen, zum Lesen...sin embargo aqui el verbo no se nominaliza al ir en minúscula.
Yo sí que he visto por ejemplo:
"zum Decke Waschen" cosa que tampoco entiendo que se puedan meter otros nombres por el medio. Viendo el ejemplo que pongo, entiendo que se debería usar "zum Spanisch Lernen".

Gracias.

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

*Die besten Apps „zum (zu dem) Lernen“ (Spanisch lernen) *

Im Deutschen kann man ein Verb oft auf – nach Morphologie wie nach Semantik – verschiedene Art nominalisieren. *„Das Lernen“,* *„der Lerner“*, *„das Gelernte“*, entstehen alle durch Nominalisierung von *„lernen“. *

Du kannst beispielsweise sagen: 
*"Ich gehe in die Schule, um Spanisch zu lernen“*
*„lernen„* ist hierbei das Verb.

Nominalisierung: 
*"Ich gehe in die Schule, zum Lernen (Spanisch)“*
*„Lernen“* ist hier ein Nomen.

Die Nominalisierung eines Verbes bedeutet einfach, dass du ein Verb zu einem Nomen machst. 

*Beispiele:*

*Mengenangaben:*
*süß* – An unserem Kiosk gibt es *"nichts Süßes“* zu kaufen. 
*hübsch* – Sie hatte* "etwas Hübsches“* an sich.

*Artikel: *
*abenteuerlich* – Ihm gefällt *"das Abenteuerliche“**.*
*unmöglich* – Der Mann schaffte* "das* *Unmögliche“.*

*Präposition:
still* –* "Im* *Stillen“* hoffte ich auf einen Sieg.
*allgemein* – Das Wetter ist "*im Allgemeinen“* durchwachsen.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> - Die besten Apps zum Spanisch lernen Spanischlernen.


_Spanischlernen_ in 'zum Spanischlernen' soll zusammengeschrieben werden. Siehe Folgendes:

Im Deutschen können auch *Infinitivphrasen* substantiviert werden. Es entsteht dann syntaktisch ein einziges Substantiv; orthografisch zeigt sich das an der Zusammenschreibung oder Schreibung mit Bindestrich:

Tee trinken → [das Teetrinken], Auto fahren → [das Autofahren], in Kraft treten → [das Inkrafttreten], hängen bleiben → [das Hängenbleiben]
in den April schicken → [das alljährliche In-den-April-Schicken], Geld zum Fenster hinauswerfen → [dein unbedachtes Geld-zum-Fenster-Hinauswerfen]​
Quelle: Duden Band 4. Die Grammatik, 8., überarbeitete Auflage, 2009, § 2.1.1, Seiten 798-799

Hier auch ein paar Belege aus Googl-Books:

Deutsch - Englisch - Europäisch: Impulse für eine neue Sprachpolitik - Seite 180
isbn:3411717815 - Google-Suche
Rudolf Hoberg - Dudenverlag, 2002
In den vergangenen Jahren hatte ich die Möglichkeit, mich in vielen Ländern mit der Situation der Germanistik und des Deutschunterrichts (Deutsch als Fremdsprache) zu befassen, und konnte dabei zweierlei feststellen: zum einen, dass an Universitäten, Schulen und literaturwissenschaftliche und didaktische Überlegungen, Curricula, Lehrmaterialien und die Unterrichtspraxis angeht; zum anderen, dass die Zahl der Lernenden nicht allzu hoch ist - meist hat sie in den letzten Jahren stark abgenommen -, vor allem weil es schwierig ist, zum *Deutschlernen* zu motivieren.

Spanien aus deutscher Sicht: Deutsch-spanische Kulturbeziehungen gestern und heute - Seite 476
isbn:3110924900 - Google-Suche
Dietrich Briesemeister, ‎Harald Wentzlaff-Eggebert - Max Niemeyer Verlag GmbH, 2004
Während des Ersten Wellkriegs verschärft sich die Debatte, wie die deutschen Interessen im Ausland mit den Hochschulstudien in Einklang zu bringen sind. Die Philologie mit ihrer traditionellen wissenschaftlichen Ausrichtung war nicht im Stande, Dienstleistungen zu liefern. Deshalb ging ein starker Antrieb zum *Spanischlernen* und die Förderung von institutionalisierten Studien zu Spanien und Iberoamerika von Kreisen aus, die nicht mit der Universität verbunden waren. Am Kolonialinstitut in Hamburg wurde 1911 ein Seminar für Romanische Sprachen und Kultur eingerichtet, das sich, im Einklang mit den Interessen der Hamburger Geschäftsleute, besonders der iberoamerikanischen Welt zuwandte. Etwas später wurden ein Ibero-Amerika-Verein (IAV) (1916) und ein Ibero-amerikanischcs Forschungsinstitut (1917) gegründet, das kurz darauf in die neugegründete Universität Hamburg eingegliedert wurde. Sowohl der Verein wie auch das Forschungsinstitut existieren noch heute.

Englisch lernen in der Grundschule - Seite 157
isbn:3781517640 - Google-Suche
Heiner Böttger - Julius Klinkhardt, 2010
Gerade im Englischunterricht an Grundschulen führt ein positives Fehlererleben als sinnvoller Bestandteil des Lernens dazu, dass sich Grundschulkinder letztlich kompetenter fühlen und auf diese Weise sowohl ihr Selbstkonzept verbessern, als auch ihre Einstellung zum *Englischlernen* bzw. dem *Fremdsprachenlernen* generell nachhaltig stärken. Die Ergebnissicherung mit einer Leistungsbeurteilung direkt zu koppeln, steht im klaren Widerspruch zum grundschulgerechlen *Englischlernen* durch Erfahren und Ausprobieren sowie der zugehörigen positiven Würdigung individueller Lernfortschritte.​
Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

So mein hochverehrter Vl. ! 

Ich habe jetzt mehr als gründlich recherchiert und wir beide können es drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, 
*"Schreiben/Tanzen und natürlich auch Spanisch/Englisch lernen"* ist die weitaus gängigere Variante, als 
das *"Spanischlernen", *was ich persönlich nicht als falsch bezeichnen würde, *mitnichten*, aber nichts für ungut, man liest es in dieser Schreibweise eben sehr selten ! 

LG


----------



## DerFrosch

Hallo Tonerl,


Tonerl said:


> *"Schreiben/Tanzen und natürlich auch Spanisch/Englisch lernen"* ist die weitaus gängigere Variante, als
> das *"Spanischlernen", *[...] man liest es in dieser Schreibweise eben sehr selten!


Hast du Belege dafür? Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass es umgekehrt ist.

Ergebnisse bei Google News, nur als Beispiel:

*zum Deutschlernen*: 833
*zum Deutsch lernen*: 341

*zum Spanischlernen*: 29
*zum Spanisch lernen*: 8

Sorry Tonerl, aber stimme in diesem Fall Kunvla zu. Wie ist denn "lernen" grammatisch überhaupt zu verstehen in "Apps zum Spanisch lernen"? Ich betrachte diese Schreibweise als Fehler, wenn auch ein sehr häufiger. ("Zum Spanisch-Lernen" hingegen finde ich in Ordnung.)


----------



## Tonerl

Das ist ja faszinierend:
Hier ist mein "Beleg": (Für mich vollkommen wertfrei !!!)

Ich gebe bei Google *"zum Spanischlernen"* ein und bekomme folgende Antwort:
*Meintest du "zum Spanisch Lernen"*; damit könnte ich sehr gut leben !**

Dann gebe ich zum "Spanisch lernen" ein und bekomme folgendes Ergebnis:
*Ungefähr 10.900.000 Ergebnisse** (0,55 Sekunden) *

*Wikipedia
Duden *(lehnt "Spanischlernen" ab ((0 Ergebisse)
*Korrekturen de*. - und zig, zig weitere, die oben angeführte Schreibweise gutheißen !

Also mein lieber Frosch, nun sag mir bitte welchen "Google-Dienst" du verwendest ?

Um das Thema nicht endlos in die Länge zu ziehen, verabschiede ich mich hiermit aus dieser Diskussion, obwohl ich generell sehr belehrbar - und alles nur nicht stur bin, aaaaaber* hin und wieder* auf meiner Meinung beharre 

LG


----------



## DerFrosch

Tonerl said:


> Ich gebe bei Google *"zum Spanischlernen"* ein und bekomme folgende Antwort:
> *Meintest du "zum Spanisch Lernen"*; damit könnte ich sehr gut leben !**
> 
> Dann gebe ich zum "Spanisch lernen" ein und bekomme folgendes Ergebnis:
> *Ungefähr 10.900.000 Ergebnisse** (0,55 Sekunden) *


Diese Ergebnisse sind aber irreführend, denn man muss bei einer solchen Suche Anführungszeichen benutzen, um sinnvolle Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Mit Anführungszeichen sehen die Ergebnisse zwar so aus:

1. "*zum Spanisch lernen*": 149 000 Ergebnisse
2. "*zum Spanischlernen*": 22 100 Ergebnisse

Aber auch das ist leider irreführend: Bei der ersten Suche gibt es nur 12 Seiten mit Ergebnissen, bei der zweiten 37.


Tonerl said:


> Also mein lieber Frosch, nun sag mir bitte welchen "Google-Dienst" du verwendest ?


Ich habe, wie schon gesagt, Google News verwendet, weil die Ergebnisse dort meiner Erfahrung nach zuverlässiger sind. Es hat auch den Vorteil, dass Blog-Ergebnisse nicht eingerechnet sind (dort sind ja viele sprachliche Fehler zu finden).

Eine Suche in einer _Die ZEIT_-Korpus lieferte folgende Ergebnisse:

"*zum Deutschlernen*": 25 Treffer
"*zum Deutsch lernen*": 3 Treffer


Tonerl said:


> *Wikipedia
> Duden *(lehnt "Spanischlernen" ab ((0 Ergebisse)
> *Korrekturen de*. - und zig, zig weitere, die oben angeführte Schreibweise gutheißen !


Auch nicht besonders überzeugend. Der Duden kann ja nicht jede Wortkombination auflisten - übrigens hat ja Kunvla bereits oben gezeigt, dass der Duden der Meinung ist, dass "zum Spanischlernen" die richtige Schreibweise ist. Bei Wikipedia finde ich 8 Treffer für "zum Deutschlernen", *keine *für "zum Deutsch lernen".  Und wo genau bei korrekturen.de wird "zum Spanisch lernen" gutgeheißen?


----------



## kunvla

DerFrosch said:


> Auch nicht besonders überzeugend. Der Duden kann ja nicht jede Wortkombination auflisten




Hallo, Toni.

"Apps zum Spanisch *l*ernen" ist schlicht falsch, denn in diesem Gefüge ist '(das) Lernen' ein Substantiv (genauer gesagt, substantiviertes Infinitiv) und 'Spanisch' ist ein Bestimmungswort wie z. B. »Haus« in Haustür.

*Siehe auch:

Spazierengehen, das*
Worttrennung: Spa|zie|ren|ge|hen
Rechtschreibregel:  Regel 82

*D 82:*
*1.* Wie Substantive gebrauchte Infinitive (Grundformen) schreibt man groß <§ 57 (2)>.


das Rechnen, das Lesen, das Schreiben, [das] Verlegen von Rohren, im Sitzen und Liegen, für Hobeln und Einsetzen [der Türen], zum Verwechseln ähnlich, lautes Schnarchen
*das Zustandekommen*, *beim Kuchenbacken* sein (_vgl._ D 49-55)
*das In-den-Tag-hinein-Leben* (_vgl._ D 27)
*2.* Bloße Infinitive (das heißt Infinitive ohne Artikel, Präposition oder nähere Bestimmung) können in bestimmten Fällen entweder als substantiviert oder als normale Verbformen aufgefasst werden. Man kann dann groß- oder kleinschreiben <§57 E3>.


... weil Geben _oder_ geben seliger denn Nehmen _oder_ nehmen ist.
Die Kinder lernen Schwimmen oder schwimmen (vgl. Erweiterungsprobe: Die Kinder lernen das Schwimmen / im See schwimmen).
_Aber zu unterscheiden:_ In diesem Kurs lernt man richtig atmen / richtiges Atmen _(das deklinierte Adjektiv zeigt die Substantivierung an)_.

*Einfach lernen mit Rabe Linus - Mein erstes großes Abc-Buch*
Schreiben lernen kinderleicht! Mit dem einzigartigen Konzept "Fördern, ohne zu überfordern" von Dorothee Raab meistern kleine ABC-Akrobaten die ersten Schreibübungen im Nu. Durch motivierende, abwechslungsreiche Aufgaben und leicht verständliche Übungsanleitungen geht der Spaß beim Schreibenlernen nicht verloren. Die kindgerechten Abbildungen rund um den lustigen Raben Linus laden zum Ausmalen ein und tragen damit nicht nur zur Motivation, sondern ganz nebenbei zum Training der Feinmotorik bei. Obendrein gibt es tolle Belohnungssticker, um den Lernerfolg zu versüßen.
Für alle Bundesländer geeignet.
Duden | Einfach lernen mit Rabe Linus - Mein erstes großes Abc-Buch​
»Schreiben lernen kinderleicht!«  Regel *D 82, 2.*
»Spaß beim Schreibenlernen« Regel *D 82, 1.*


*Lillis verrücktes Weihnachtsfest *

  Auweia: Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, aber der Weihnachtsbaum ist in der Regentonne festgefroren und Weihnachtsschmuck ist auch kaum noch da. Aber dann hat Lilli eine Idee. Der Titel aus der Erstlesereihe Lesedetektive von Duden begleitet Kinder beim Lesenlernen und fördert das verstehende Lesen.
Duden | Vom Weihnachtsmann empfohlen​
»beim Lesenlernen« Regel *D 82, 1.*

Toni, es ist nie zu spät etwas Neues zu lernen! 

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Toni, *es ist nie zu spät etwas Neues lernen*!



*Du hast ja sowas von Recht, lerne ich doch tatsächlich jeden Tag dazu, in welcher Form auch immer !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Toni, es ist nie zu spät etwas Neues *zu* lernen!





Tonerl said:


> *Du hast ja sowas von Recht, lerne ich doch tatsächlich jeden Tag dazu, in welcher Form auch immer !!!!!!!!!!! *



Saludos,


----------

